# Sponge Filter?



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

_I was going to put this in General FW, but I figured it made more sense to put it here._

Okay, so... I realize this may be a bit of a gimme (you'll have to forgive my ignorance), but I want to make sure I get this right the first time. I'm a stickler like that.

*Sponge filters.* Never had one. I was considering this one (http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp19170/si1379356/cl0/lustarhydrospongefilter1) for the 10 G fry nursery I want to set up. From what I've read, it does not come with everything I need to have it up and running, correct? I would also need something like this: http://www.aquariumguys.com/hydrolifts.html and this: http://www.aquariumguys.com/whisperair1.html ?

Am I correct in assuming this? If I'm not, please send me on the right path. If I am already, then where is the best and most affordable place to get these materials from?

Thank you!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

To use a sponge filter like that you also need either a) air-line tubing http://www.amazon.com/LEES-AIR-TUBING-HEAVY-DUTY/dp/B0010P32YK and an air-pump http://www.google.com/products/cata...KdOYuKxgW916TUAg&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p or a small water pump called a powerhead. http://www.aquariumguys.com/powersweep1.html

Nothing magical about these, first ones I found, but you'd want to keep the powerhead small, not much more than 10 times the tank size / hour.

If you are running an airstone on another tank, you'd just need more tubing and a "gang valve" to share the air.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

All the air-line tubing I've seen so far looks too small to properly attach to the sponge filter tube though...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

At the bottom is 1" rigid upright clear tube is a little gray round thing. You run the airline through the big tube and attach to the little round bump in the center of the gray thing. It's standard air-line sized. If you want to, you can attach an airstone to the other side of the gray thing, but you don't have to. See this pic from ACA


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Ah, that makes much more sense. Thank you


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Also you wont need the lift tubes, the sponge will come with everything except the air pump and air line tubing. 

They also sell triangular ones like this so you can bury them under the substrate.


----------



## narizina (Mar 17, 2010)

Hmm, not a bad idea. Thanks.


----------

